# Modelstyle Agency



## rosababy03 (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
weiß jetz nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen!
folgendes:

Mein Göttergatte hat sich ende Januar bei Modelstyle Agency auf deren Homepage angemeldet. Kostenlos wie es erst schien. ( gestern seh ich auf der homepage ganz klein gedruckt 49,90 Euro)

jedenfalls haben wir von denen nix mehr gehört bis zum 01.04.2007. Da kam eine e mail MAHNUNG!
????? Hallo wir haben keine vorherige rechnung oder dergleichen bekommen!
Ich habe denen einen Brief geschrieben und gesagt das wir nichts bekommen haben und wir auch nicht weiterhin interessiert sind da ich es nicht als seriös ansehe etwas zu zahlen das man in eine agentur aufgenommen wird und dann noch 3 monat enichts hört aber eine mahnung bekommt!  am 27.04 kam nun von media Finanz inkasso ein Brief. 95 Euro soll er nun zahlen!
... für anmeldung und sedcard schuldet mein gatte denen geld (Modelstyle)

Welche sedcard?? ich zahl doch nicht für ne leistung die ich nicht bekommen habe!

Wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen , da die auf meinen Brief nicht reagiert haben?
wiederrufen kann man ja auch nur 2 wochen aber wie sollten wir das machen wenn wir nie eine recnugn oder Brief oder sonstwas bekommen haben?

SChon mal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hier lesen; einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## guido-burkhard (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Diese Agentur ist auch in einem anderen Forum Thema. [noparse]http://www.planet-liebe.de/vbb/showthread.php?t=133524&page=1[/noparse]  Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist, sind die Meinungen eindeutig: Unseriös.

_In dem genannten Forum werden  Popups mit Werbung für genau die Seiten  eingeblendet,
 die u.A. hier Thema dieses Forums   sind, daher deaktiviert _


----------



## rosababy03 (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo,
danke erstmal für die antworten, nur leider werd ich daraus auch nicht schlau!

Viele unseriöse Firmen gehen zwar bis hin zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aber dann geben sie Ruhe!

sollte ich mal dort anrufen und sagen das wir weder rechnung noch sonstwas bekommen haben, sondern nach 3 Monaten!!! gleich eine Mahnung? somit konnten wir ja den "vertrag" garnicht wiederrufen!!

Echt zum K*** sowas! Die haben ja nicht mal auf meinen Brief reagiert!

Habe schon versucht die Verbaucherzentrale zu erreichen aber leider ist immer besetzt!

habe auch versucht mal zu googeln aber finde leider keine foren über das thema! nur bei ciao.com die erfahrungsberichte das einige sogar nicht wiederuufen konnten obwohl sie in der 2 wochen frist waren!!

Frag mich echt ob wir nicht einfach nun bezahlen sollten und dann ruhe haben, aber wer weiß ob dann nicht noch mehr mahnungen kommen, gibt ja genug schwarze schafe!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> Viele unseriöse Firmen gehen zwar bis hin zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid


das wäre mir neu, in diesem Forum noch nicht eine einzige


----------



## Bambi (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



> § 3 Vertragsschluss
> a)
> Modelstyle schließt ausschließlich mit Volljährigen und voll geschäftsfähigen Personen Verträge.
> 
> ...



Also, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, habt ihr noch nicht einmal eine Annahmeerkärung bekommen, oder? Dan wäre das Ganze doch ohnehin hinfällig.


----------



## rosababy03 (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ja eben das ist es ja! Wir haben nichts bekommen nur nach 3 monaten eine Mahnung und das per e mail!!
Mein Mann hatte daran schon garnicht mehr gedacht! Habe denen gleich eine e mail zurückgesendet ( ich bin hier immer fürs schriftliche zuständig *gg*) und daraufhin kam die Antwort das er sich angemeldet hat und nun auch zahlen soll! Aber wir sollen doch nicht an diese e mail addy schreiben sondern schriftlich nach karlsruhe!!
Habe ich auch getan anfang April und dann , wie schon gesagt, kam was vom inkasso am 27.04.2007

innerhalb 10 tagen soll ich zahlen!:roll:


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Tja, man sollte sich da schon dir Frage gefallen lassen, warum gezahlt werden soll, wo doch die Vertragsbedingungen des Anbieters eurer Meinung nach nicht erfüllt sind - es wäre die Aufgabe des Anbieters hier den Nachweis darüber zu führen, dass er euch diese Annahmeerklärung tatsächlich geschickt hat.


----------



## Bambi (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Sorry, kann mich nur wiederholen. Wenn ihr nicht mal eine Annahmeerklärung bekommen habt, ist doch nach ihren eigenen AGBs kein Vertrag geschlossen.

Zitat:Erfolgt keine Annahmeerklärung durch Modelstyle, wird kein Vertrag geschlossen.

Für welche Leistung solltet ihr zahlen?
Habe mich im Netz umgeschaut. Guck mal bei Ciao 'rein.


----------



## rosababy03 (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ja habe bei ciao schon gelesen aber da steht nun auch nichts davon wie es in den Fällen weiterging, ob die nun vors gericht gezerrt wurden oder nicht!

Also ich glaube ich werde nochmal einen Brief schreiben das kein Vertrag zu stande kam weil die ihm ja nichts geschickt haben! ob es was nützt weis ich auch nicht! 
Sollte es drauf ankommen lassen, vor gericht müssen die auch beweisen das die was geschickt haben, können die eh nicht also denk ich das es soweit nicht kommen wird!

Wenn ich die Verbraucherzentrale anrufe kostet mich das 10 euro hab ich gelesen, wie rechnen die denn da ab? Über Tel rechnung?


----------



## rosababy03 (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



> Erfolgt keine Annahmeerklärung durch Modelstyle, wird kein Vertrag geschlossen.


ähhh wo auf der Homepage steht denn das?


----------



## Penelope Poe (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> ähhh wo auf der Homepage steht denn das?



AGB's § 3 b


----------



## rosababy03 (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ah danke!:scherzkeks:


----------



## Bambi (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Und? Ist Dein Problem damit erledigt?::-D


----------



## Buddafly (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit modelstyle.com und nun auch ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Habe denen daraufhin nochmals geschrieben, dass sie mir beweisen sollen, wie zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen zustande gekommen sind und dass ich vorsorglich anfechte etc. 
Sollte ich auf das Inkassobüro jetzt überhaupt reagieren? Ist davon auszugehen, dass nun wirklich eine gerichtliche Mahnung ins Hausflattert? Und welche Kosten kommen möglicherweise auf mich zu? Als Student mache ich mir jetzt Sorgen. Naja, aus solchen dummen Fehlern wird man hoffentlich klug


----------



## Bambi (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hast Du das gleiche Problem wie Rosababy? Ich meine, hast Du überhaupt eine Annahmeerklärung erhalten?


----------



## Buddafly (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ja, eine automatisierte antwort. da stand aber auch nichts von den €49 drin. habe dann aber sofort widerrufen, weil es mir dann doch komisch vorkam. auf der seite steht ja, dass sie deine fotos erst beurteilen, dass kann aber innerhalb von 1 min nicht geschehn. den widerruf haben sie anscheinend nie erhalten :-?


----------



## rosababy03 (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Die erhalten wohl öfters die Widerrufe nicht! (siehe Erfahrungsberichte bei ciao.com)

wir haben echt 3 monate garnix von denen bekommen, dann erst die Mahnung!
[.......] Ich zahl nix und im endeffekt sollte man im Internet echt nichts mehr machen außer googeln oder e mail und wirklich nur bei firmen die mann kennt einkaufen etc..... unglaublich ist das alles echt!

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## rosababy03 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

so nun hat inkasso angerufen was jetz mit der zahlung ist?? Ja wenn wir nicht zahlen gehen sie vor gericht bla bla bla!

Hab der erklärt das wir keine Ahnnamebestätigung bekommen haben, die war nur pampig!

was nun? doch zahlen?


----------



## conair2004 (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> was nun? doch zahlen?



Der Preis ist nicht deutlich lesbar, daher kannst du den Vertrag anfechten.
Lass es einfach drauf ankommen, erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt musst du aktiv werden.


----------



## rosababy03 (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Das beste ist die von der Agentur haben nun die Inkassogebürh storniert und sind uns damit ja sooooo entgegengekommen!
[..........]
Habe nie ne Annahmeerklärung bekommen somit kommt kein vertrag zustande laut deren agb´s aber Wiederrufen kann ich auch nicht mehr weil das geht nur bis 14 tagen nach anmeldung! Ja aber wenn ich keine annahmeerklärung bekommen habe bis heute (fast 5 monate später) dann ist das alles für mich hinfällig!! aber das verstehen die nicht! Die kapieren ihre eigenen AGBßs nicht!!

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Buddafly (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Also für mich scheint das so, als ob das alles nur [.........] ist und man kann jedem nur raten, es sich 2mal zu überlegen, sich dort anzumelden.

Und wenn, dann soll man sich meiner Meinung nach nicht einschüchtern lassen, die vom Inkasso sind ja anscheinend darauf trainiert, einem Angst zu machen, sodass man dann nachgibt, und doch zahlt :roll: . Weil letzlich tragen die ja die Beweislast und  zu beweisen, dass wirklich ein Vertrag zustande kam, wird sich denke ich als schwer erweisen. Aber das wissen ja die meisten vielleicht nicht.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## krabbe (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo! Habe Genau Das Gleiche Problem Mit Modelstyl
Habe Auch Von Der Inkasso Eine Rechnung Bekommen Und Soll 95euro  Zahlen.


----------



## rosababy03 (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ja wenn du dann an modelstyle selber schreibst stornieren die die Inkassogebühr!! Find ich schon seltsam!

wir sind´immer noch hin und her gerissen ob wir nun zahlen sollen damit wir endlich unsere ruhe haben! Aber will denen kein geld für nix schenken!

Geht eigentlich sowas wie ne sammelklage gegen die? Könnten uns alle zusammen tun hier!


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich sowas wie ne sammelklage gegen die?


nein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Bambi (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

@rosababy

Wenn ihr wirklich zahlen wollt, so bleibt euch das natürlich unbenommen.Nur - wer garantiert euch, daß ihr dann wirklich Ruhe habt? Habe von einigen Fällen gehört, in denen es trotzdem weiterging.
Kümmert euch doch einfach erstmal gar nicht darum. Eine Verbraucherzentrale hier vor Ort gab einmal (in einem anderen, nicht weniger dubiosen Fall) den Rat der drei "AAA"  = aufmachen, ablachen, ablegen. Falls wirklich einstens ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, könnt ihr immer noch reagieren.
Gruß Bambi


----------



## rosababy03 (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

und wie reagiert man dann auf sowas?
Wiederspruch und meist hat man dann ruhe weil sie ja nicht vor gericht gehen aber was wenn doch?? kann ja dann teuer werden obwoh ich ja nicht glaub das es soweit kommt:roll:


----------



## Immo (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> kann ja dann teuer werden obwoh ich ja nicht glaub das es soweit kommt:roll:


was soll den passiern?  die schwarzen Männer vor der Tür? du solltest weniger schlechte Krimis im  TV sehen


----------



## krabbe (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Die Bekommen Kein Geld Von Mir
Solche [ edit]  Sollte Man Einsperren


----------



## rosababy03 (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Ne keine schwarzen männer vor der tür, aber nur mal angenommen es geht vor gericht und die täten recht bekommen,da zahl ich ja weitaus mehr als nur 49 euro!


Wieso wird in diesem Forum immer alles editiert sobald was schlechtes drinsteht? wir haben ja wohl freie meinungsäußerung oder?


----------



## rosababy03 (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

vorgestern schicken die uns ne Freischaltung per e mail das er nun aufgenommen ist! Hallo? nen halbes jahr später! In den AGB´s steht wenn nach 2 wochen sich keiner meldet ist kein vertrag zustande gekommen. also ist der nichtig jezt! Aber das kapieren die nicht!


----------



## Buddafly (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Bei solchen dubiosen Firmen ist es so, als ob man gegen eine Wand redet.
Egal, was man sagt, es kommt immer nur folgende Antwort: "Sie haben die AGB's gelesen und diesen zugestimmt." ???

DIE haben ja eine angebliche Forderung, nicht wir, und sind in der Beweispflicht, das überhaupt ein wirksamer Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Und so ein Formular kann ja schließlich jeder unter falschem Namen ausfüllen. Letzlich kann doch sowieso nur über die IP- Adresse sowas nachgewisen werden, oder? Das sind alles nur unberechtigte Foerdrungen.

Ich habe mir deren Seite gerade nochmal durchgelesen, und was mich besonders stört ist, dass dort steht, dass die 49€ nur fällig werden, WENN man aufgenommen wird (nach Beurteilung deiner Austrahlung durch ein Stylisten- Team :-D). Und laut anderen Erfahrungsberichten erfolgt lediglich eine automatisierte Antwort :roll: Daraus schließe ich, dass die jeden annehmen, auch meine 70-jährige Oma.

Gab es eigentlich jemals einen Fall, in dem so eine Internet- Firma vor Gericht gezogen ist, und auch gewonnen hat?


----------



## Buddafly (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Habe gerade was ganz Interessantes zu fragwürdigen Firmen im Internet gelesen:

http://www.pcpraxis.de/index.php?op...=1&PHPSESSID=7502fa03bc54178b90a12adb5ea71ad0

Also für mich ist das Thema modelsytle erledigt.


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Buddafly schrieb:


> Habe gerade was ganz Interessantes zu fragwürdigen Firmen im Internet gelesen:
> 
> http://www.pcpraxis.de/index.php?op...=1&PHPSESSID=7502fa03bc54178b90a12adb5ea71ad0


Na ja, wenn´s hilft! Zumindest zur Beruhigung des Gewissens ist diese (eine von vielen hier oft zitierten Meinungen) gut dienlich. Was der Herr Rechtsanwalt aber mit dem folgenden Satz zum Ausdruck bringen will, wird man ihm wohl separat noch mal fragen müssen:


> Uns sind in unserer Praxis durchaus Fälle bekannt, dass Minderjährige die Daten ihrer Eltern eingegeben haben. Auch in diesem Fall dürfte es keinen wirksamen Vertrag geben. Es kann sicherlich auch nicht schaden, eine entsprechende Strafanzeige zu erstatten.


...mal einfach so nicht schaden - so ein gequirlter Quatsch! In nicht wenigen Fällen tragen Minderjährige tatsächlich die Daten ihrer ahnungslosen Eltern ein. Hierzu habe ich eine Langzeitstudie vorliegen! Strafanzeigen richten sich dann im Ergebnis aber nicht gegen den Anbieter (was ohnehin zumeist unsinnig ist) sondern gegen die Kinder der Eltern. Und ob das wirklich die Absicht der Eltern ist, wenn sie mal so eben eine Strafanzeige erstatten? Nur gut dass in den meisten Fällen das öffentliche Interesse an der Strafverfolgung ohnehin nicht gegeben ist und derartige Vorgänge bereits in einem frühen Stadium der Ermittlungen eingestellt werden.


----------



## Bambi (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> und wie reagiert man dann auf sowas?
> Wiederspruch und meist hat man dann ruhe weil sie ja nicht vor gericht gehen aber was wenn doch?? kann ja dann teuer werden obwoh ich ja nicht glaub das es soweit kommt:roll:


@rosababy
Man nehme den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und drehe ihn um. Auf der dann sichtbaren Rückseite befinden sich verschiedene Kästchen, die man ankreuzen kann. Sodann wähle man dasjenige aus, das für die jeweilige Situation in Frage kommt. Dann schleicht man zum nächsten Briefkasten und sendet ihn an das Gericht zurück.


----------



## Bambi (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> Ne keine schwarzen männer vor der tür, aber nur mal angenommen es geht vor gericht und die täten recht bekommen,da zahl ich ja weitaus mehr als nur 49 euro!
> 
> 
> Wieso wird in diesem Forum immer alles editiert sobald was schlechtes drinsteht? wir haben ja wohl freie meinungsäußerung oder?


Hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht, daß die Foren-Betreiber ziemlichen Ärger bekommen können, wenn sie alles durchgehen lassen würden, was wütende Geschädigte hier so schreiben? Nicht alle, die sich hier tummeln, sind "Gutmenschen"


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> Wieso wird in diesem Forum immer alles editiert sobald was schlechtes drinsteht? wir haben ja wohl freie meinungsäußerung oder?


Wenn du bereit bist, die Abmahn- und Unterlassungsklagekosten zu übernehmen, die locker 
in die tausende Euro gehen können (es liegen einschlägige Erfahrungen vor) und deine 
 ladungsfähige Identität den Forenbetreibern  zu übermitteln,  können wir über dein  Recht
 auf  freie Meinungsäußerung diskutieren. Aber keinen Millimeter vorher...


----------



## Bambi (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



technofreak schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist, die Abmahn- und Unterlassungsklagekosten zu übernehmen, die locker
> in die tausende Euro gehen können (es liegen einschlägige Erfahrungen vor) und deine
> ladungsfähige Identität den Forenbetreibern  zu übermitteln,  können wir über dein  Recht
> auf  freie Meinungsäußerung diskutieren. Aber keinen Millimeter vorher...


Sei doch bitte nicht so grimmig. Ich versteh' Dich ja. Aber - das machen sich viele einfach nicht klar. Wie könnten sie auch?


----------



## rosababy03 (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ok ok wenn das so hart bestraft wird wenn man seine meinung aüßert dann bin ich eben vorsichtiger in meiner wortwahl. Will ja nicht dem foreneigentümer hier schaden!


----------



## Buddafly (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wird, man aber garnicht dort wohnt, sei es, dass die garnicht deine richtige Adresse haben, oder dass man in der Zwischenzeit umgezogen ist? Wie wird denn so ein Bescheid überhaupt zugestellt? Reicht das dann evtl später aus, wenn man beweisen kann, dass man sich beim alten Wohnort ordnungsgemäß abgemeldet hat, bevor der Mahnbecheid ergangen ist? 

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten!


----------



## Riddick (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

[noparse]http://www.modelag.de/[/noparse]

...guckt mal auch die Webseite hier, ich finde die auch unseriös.., und irgendwie Modelstyle-Geschmack :-p


----------



## wapfmols (9 August 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Riddick schrieb:


> [noparse]http://www.modelag.de/[/noparse]
> 
> ...guckt mal auch die Webseite hier, ich finde die auch unseriös.., und irgendwie Modelstyle-Geschmack :-p



[...]

Denen bin ich auf den Leim gegangen. Ich habe die Widerrufsfrist knapp verpasst und sie haben es nicht anerkannt. 
Die schicken sofort nach 7 Tagen Zahlungsverzug eine Mahnung. 
Habe bis jetzt die letzte und 2. Mahnung erhalten und habe nicht vor zu zahlen (ca. 63 EURO incl 2 EURO Mahngebühr). 
Ich habe folgenden Brief an denen per Einschreiben mit Übergabe geschrieben:



> ########################################
> Betr.: Widerruf Anmeldung
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


Meint ihr, ich komme mit einem Einspruch gegen ein evtl Mahnbescheid durch? Ich plädiere ja auf Irrtum und irreführende Gestaltung der Vertragsbedingungen.

-------
wapfmols

_[Unzulässige Formulierung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



wapfmols schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ich komme mit einem Einspruch gegen ein evtl Mahnbescheid durch? [/i]


Ein *gerichtlicher * Mahnbescheid kennt keinen Einspruch sondern nur ein Kreuzchen, ob 
Forderung anerkannt oder nicht. Wenn nein, müßte der Forderungssteller klagen.
Hier wird der *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheid beschrieben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Einfache Mahnungen sind nichts amtliches oder offizielles. 

Vermutlich ist  die Chance im Lotto auf einen hohen Gewinn  höher als Wahrscheinlichkeit,
den  in natura zu Gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## wapfmols (10 August 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein *gerichtlicher * Mahnbescheid kennt keinen Einspruch sondern nur ein Kreuzchen, ob
> Forderung anerkannt oder nicht. Wenn nein, müßte der Forderungssteller klagen.
> Hier wird der *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheid beschrieben
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
> ...



danke für tip! gut zu wissen.


----------



## melimaja (20 August 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



rosababy03 schrieb:


> vorgestern schicken die uns ne Freischaltung per e mail das er nun aufgenommen ist! Hallo? nen halbes jahr später! In den AGB´s steht wenn nach 2 wochen sich keiner meldet ist kein vertrag zustande gekommen. also ist der nichtig jezt! Aber das kapieren die nicht!


Hallo rosababy03,

ich habe dasselbe Problem mit modelstyle wie du.
Der Brief vom Inkasso-Unternehmen flatterte bereits in meinen Briefkasten.
Wie bist du weiter verfahren??
Hast du bis jetzt schon irgendwas bezahlt?
Bekamst du nochmals nen Brief vom Gericht??

Vielen Dank im voraus!!
maja


----------



## BlackBaccara (26 September 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Ich verstehe euch alle nicht. In den AGBs steht eindeutig, dass eine EINMALIGE Gebühr von 49 € fällig wird. Nach der Anmeldung kommt eine Bestätigung per Post. Die 49 € sind für die Sedcard, die im normalen Leben ca. 500 € kostet. Ich versteh nicht, warum ihr euch aufregt. Wenn man sich irgendwo anmeldet ist es doch klar, dass man die AGBs zuerst liest oder? Und 49 € sind im Vergleich zu 500 € gar nichts. Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auch bei Modelstyle, habe gezahlt und zufrieden. Habe im Oktober mein erstes Shooting in Hamburg. Also merkt euch: Von nichts, kommt nichts!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 September 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Liest man so ein Posting wie das obige, fragt man sich unwillkürlich, warum meldet 
sich jemand ( er oder sie ) hier an um ein  solch "flammendes" Rechtfertigungs- und  
Verteidigungsposting abzusetzen? Jemand aus der Agentur, dem es nicht passt, dass 
nach den eigenen Werbe- und Lobeshymnenseiten  schon als Googletreffer Nr. 4 dieser 
Thread auftaucht?   

Wie die Seiten vor 4 Monaten ausgesehen haben, als der Thread gestartet wurde,  wissen nur Betroffene.  
Es gibt nicht flüchtigeres als Internetseiten. Speziell in diesem Unterforum ist dies  eins der Hauptthemen.


----------



## BlackBaccara (26 September 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Liest man so ein Posting wie das obige, fragt man sich unwillkürlich, warum meldet
> sich jemand ( er oder sie ) hier an um ein  solch "flammendes" Rechtfertigungs- und
> Verteidigungsposting abzusetzen? Jemand aus der Agentur, dem es nicht passt, dass
> nach den eigenen Werbe- und Lobeshymnenseiten  schon als Googletreffer Nr. 4 dieser
> ...


Ihr habt doch recht. Ich hab gerade mal rumgestöbert und bin auf viele [...]fälle gestoßen. Ich werde abwarten, was weiterhin passiert und dann werde ich euch Bescheid geben. Tut mir leid wegen meinem negativen Eintrag.

[Virenscanner: Wortteil vorsichtshalber entfernt]


----------



## Heinz1964 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Ich habe mit der Firma Modelstyle Agency [noparse]http://www.modelstyle.com[/noparse] auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Modelstyle hat mir einfach so eine sog. Sedcard zugeschickt sowie eine Rechnung, obwohl ich sie gar nicht bestellt habe. Ich weiss gar nicht, wie sie an meine Anschrift und meinen Namen gekommen ist. Habe mich nämlich für Model-Agenturen nie interessiert. Ich habe ihr dann in einem Schreiben - natürlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein- umgehend mitgeteilt, dass ich mangels Vertragsschlusses nicht zahlen werde und auch vorsorglich einen etwaigen Vertragsschluss widerrufen (hierzu gibt es ja ein Musterschreiben von den Verbraucherschutzverbänden). Keine Reaktion. Nach einigen Monaten bekomme ich plötzlich Post von einem Inkassobüro - Media Finanz [noparse]http://www.mediafinanz.de[/noparse] - die bei mir die Forderung beitreiben wollen. Im dritten Schreiben  wurde mir mit der Beantragung eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides gedroht, wenn ich nicht eine Summe von rund 100 Euro zahlen würde. Ich habe mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale NRW beschwert. (...)

_modaction: Teile wegen rechtlicher Irrelevant gelöscht_


----------



## beni (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Meine Freundin(15) hat so etwas auch gerade bekommen, und zwar per EMail...
Ich bin mit solchen Methoden bisher noch nie in berührung gekommen aber es gibt ja immer ein erstes Mal...

Ist eine Solche "Mahnung" überhaupt per Email wirksam?
Meine Freundin hat mir gesagt, dass sie schon bei der Ersten Mail auf den Wiederrufs-Link am ende der Mail geklcikt hat und dass dort dann "Vorgang in bearbeitung" stand, sie hat sich in dem Wissen angemeldet dass der Service Kostenlos ist, so wie es auch im Anmeldeformular steht, ich würde mich echt freuen wenn mir jemand von euch ein Paar Tips geben könnte wie wir das hier handhaben sollen!

Also sie hat den "Auftrag" widerrufen, soweit das über dieses Formular am Ende der Mail überhaupt geht. Wer steckt denn da dahinter, ist das noch legal?

Ich bedanke mich über alle Aufklärung, gruß Beni.

Hier die ganze mail mit einigen wgn. Datenschutz zensierten stellen..




> Letzte Mahnung: Rechnung ****** vom 2007-08-24
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau ***** *******,
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



beni schrieb:


> Meine Freundin(15) hat so etwas auch gerade bekommen, und zwar per EMail...



Bei einer 15 Jährigen greift der Minderjährigenschutz.

Einfach mal die Infos unter: "Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?" ansehen und mit den Eltern sprechen und ihnen das zeigen.


----------



## beni (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Bei einer 15 Jährigen greift der Minderjährigenschutz.
> 
> Einfach mal die Infos unter: "Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?" ansehen und mit den Eltern sprechen und ihnen das zeigen.


Okay, danke für die prompte Antwort - werds ihr mal mitteilen mal schaun was da rauskommt 

Gruß Beni


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

@ beni

Falls dann da über Taschengeld gesültzt wird: Minderjährige können nur mit präsentem Geld oder der Einwilligung der Eltern Verträge schließen.



> § 110 Bewirken der Leistung mit eigenen Mitteln
> 
> Ein von dem Minderjährigen ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters geschlossener Vertrag gilt als von Anfang an wirksam, wenn der Minderjährige die vertragsmäßige Leistung mit Mitteln bewirkt, die ihm zu diesem Zweck oder zu freier Verfügung von dem Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von einem Dritten überlassen worden sind



Also das Geld muss sofort über den Tresen geschoben werden. Das mach mal im Internet.


----------



## mark (14 November 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo ich hab mir diese seite modelstyle agency mal durchgelesen und wollte mich anmelden hab ich aber noch nich getan
dan hab ich diese seite hier gefunden und mir eure komentare zu modelstyle durchgelesen und bin mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher ob ich mich immer noch da anmelden soll
was meint ihr ?


----------



## Der Jurist (14 November 2007)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

@ Mark

Entscheiden musst Du allein.


----------



## hiatu (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

hallo,
gibt es jetzt was neues wegen modelag?
wollen auch bei mir jetzt geld sehen
habe mich aber rechtzeitig abgemeldet!
gruss


----------



## hiatu (4 Januar 2008)

*ModelAG*

hallo,
in einem anderen thread wurde das thema schon etwas angesprochen
abe rich finde das das Thema  einen eigenen thread braucht

folgendes...

habe mich bei ModelAG angemeldet!
habe nach 2 wochen mich wieder abgemeldet!

jetzt wollen sie geld sehen weil ich mich angeblich nciht rechtzeitig abgemeldet habe!

habe auch schon eine mahnung per email bekommen!
was kann man jetzt machen ?
möchte natürlcih nciht zahlen!

gruss


----------



## hiatu (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



> Sehr geehrter Herr
> 
> Sie haben zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit gekündigt. Sie haben den Vertrag
> allerdings nicht innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist widerrufen. Unsere AGB und
> ...


...


----------



## murmelz (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo,
ich hab da eine Frage,
und zwar hat sich anscheinend (wahrscheinlich irgend ein blöder scherz oder so)
irgendwer mit meiner email addresse bei modelstyle angemeldet,
ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich hab den "um ihre registrierung abzuschließen...klicken..." 
link angeklickt -.-.

Jetzt wollen die 50€ von mir, ich habs ignoriert, dann kam eine Mahnung,
in "meinem" profil auf der seite konnte ich aber sehen, dass die angegeben adresse frei erfunden ist,
kann mir jetzt was passieren? Können die mich überhaupt finden?
die haben ja nur meine email adresse und maximal meine ip.

Was soll ich jetzt tun? bin total nervös..

danke schonmal : /


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



murmelz schrieb:


> die haben ja nur meine email adresse und maximal meine ip.


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## murmelz (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Boah Danke,
da bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt,

zumal ich nach kleiner Recherche rausgefunden hab, dass man die mahnungen, Briefe und Anrufe einfach ignorieren sollte, irgendwann geben die Ruhe.
Da sie aber weder Adresse oder Nummer haben, können die auch nur mails schreiben.


----------



## tunciana (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ich habe schon das selbe problem und von alles was ich gelesen habe,denke ich muss alles ignorieren,aber trotzden sagen sie mir bitte,passiert jemandem was nach diesen briefen von mediafinanz!?


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



tunciana schrieb:


> ...passiert jemandem was nach diesen briefen von mediafinanz!?


Den hiesigen Kenntnissen nach nicht. Was sollte auch passieren? Das ist ein Inkassounternehmen für Massenforderungen und wenn einer nicht zahlt, wird er eben irgendwann mal ausgebucht. Zahlt er jedoch, dann freut es die Firmenkasse und alle beteiligten.


----------



## tunciana (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ja aber diese Bedrohung mit Gericht..


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



tunciana schrieb:


> ja aber diese Bedrohung mit Gericht..


Das ist keine Bedrohung sondern sind nur Worthülsen - es wäre gut, wenn die vor Gericht gingen, denn dann könnten sie sich gleich eine Klatsche von dem Herrn Richter abholen! Niemand geht vor Gericht und alles andere, was da wilden Behauptungen aufgestellt wird, kann man getrost in den Eimer kloppen!


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



tunciana schrieb:


> ja aber diese Bedrohung mit Gericht..


Du würdest vermutlich auch nicht reinschreiben


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> bitte zahlen Sie uns das Geld, ansonsten sehen wir uns gezwungen, auf die Forderung zu verzichten und Ihnen einen schönen Tag zu wünschen.



Oder?


----------



## hiatu (27 August 2008)

Hallo,
versuche mal meine problematik zu erklären
habe mich vor langer zeit bei modelstyle agency angemeldet...
(ist echt lange her weiss das alles nciht mehr genau)
habe mich dann rechtzeitig abgemeldet...
haben mich heute angerufen auf handy (woher haben die die nummer?)
ja sie müssen noch zahlen!!! 
ich wofür?
Sie:ja sie haben einen vertarg bei ma abgeshclossen und haben die mahnungen ignoriert...(ich habe nie welche bekommen)
soll jetzt 89,- bezahlen...
darauf sie auch noch oh sind sie am .. .. ... geboren?
ja kommt hin...... dann waren sie erst 17 dann zählt das soweiso nciht...
habe ich gesgat ok....
3 stunden später ruft ein mann auf mein handy an und meinte das was seine kolegin erzählt hatt stimmt icht ich muss auf jedenfall zahlen...
und das müsse ja nicht vor gericht gehen... da es nur teurer für mich werden würde...
ich solle lieber die 89,00,- bezahlen...
was soll ich jetzt machen?
rechtschutz habe ich nicht...


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 August 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Bei derart dubiosen Anrufen von derart dubiosen Personen würde ich einfach kommentarlos auflegen.


----------



## hiatu (27 August 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ja klar habe nur bedenken das sie im recht sind und ich nciht...
weil falls sie doch recht ahben sollten wird es ja für mich wirklich immer teurer...
naja werde erstmal ncihts überweisen


----------



## hiatu (27 August 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



hiatu schrieb:


> ja klar habe nur bedenken das sie im recht sind und ich nciht...
> weil falls sie doch recht ahben sollten wird es ja für mich wirklich immer teurer...
> naja werde erstmal ncihts überweisen



ach ja war wohl doch media finaz...haben sich aber mit modelstyle am telefon gemeldet alles komisch


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



hiatu schrieb:


> alles komisch


...eher normal! Viele Inkassounternehmen beschäftigen für die eingehenden telefon. Beschwerden ein Callcenter oder ähnlich strukturierte (angelernte) Mitarbeiter. Es ist nicht selten, dass die ggü. dem "Schuldner" vorgeben, von der Gläubigerin zhu sein, um den Begriff "Inkasso" nicht so arg raushängen zu lassen. Das soll den Anrufer etwas gutmütig stimmen und gehört zur Strategie dieses Gewerbes.


----------



## lilyy (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin jetzt sehr verzweifelt, hab groSe Angst, wiel ich mich im Juli auch bei der modelstyle.com angemeldet hab. Bis jetzt hab ich nichts mit diesem Problem gemacht. Sie haben mir schon eine e-mail-Mahnung und eine normale, schriftliche Mahnung geschickt. 98 Euro ;/ Das ist fur mich eine seeehr groSe Summe, und kann das leider nicht zahlen. 
Ich komme nicht aus Deutschland und spreche und verstehe auch nicht perfekt deutsch. 
Ich hab auch alles im Internet durchgelesen, was modelstyle betrifft, und fast alle sagen, dass man nicht zahlen sollte, wiel sie [ edit]  sind.
Bin ich aber erschrocken, dass sie meine Angaben nicht loeschen werden, und wenn sie jetzt aufgeben, dann werden sie spaeter mir etwas schreiben (ich hab keine Telefonnumer hineingeschrieben).
Was soll ich tun? Zahlen? Nichts machen? Karte und Mahnung zurueckschicken?
Ich bitte um Ihre Hilfe
Danke im Voraus  und ich muss mich entschuldigen fuer viele Fehler...

lilyy


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Soll man auf Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## lilyy (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Danke schoen


----------



## Black_Mamba (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das lesen.
> 
> Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön  
Hat geholfen.

Bin auch eine von denen die sich dummerweise bei modestyle angemeldet. Sie haben mich bisher per email angemahnt die 50,00 € zu zahlen nachdem sei mir meine sedcard zugeschickt haben.
Soll ich mich jetzt schriftlich bei denen abmelden oder einfach nichts zun? Mir war nicht bewusst das modestyle überhaupt was kostet.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Black_Mamba schrieb:


> Soll ich mich jetzt schriftlich bei denen abmelden oder einfach nichts zun?


Das wird hier ausführlich erläutert: (  der Link steht bereits oben, nur lesen mußt du es schon selber) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Die Entscheidung ob Brieffreundschaft oder nicht liegt bei dir.


----------



## TrapperKeeper (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Bin auch reingefallen, aber eher gesagt meine Frau. Sie hat sich dort angemeldet, und sich nix böses gedacht. Sie wollte eben versuchen uns finanziell zu helfen mit dem modeln. Nun, irgendwann kam ein Brief, den ich nicht als Rechnung aufgefasst habe mit soner ollen Karte, da hies es wen man will (so ungefähr) könnte man bezahlen und die machen dann was. Ich war der Meinung das das nur Abzocke ist, und hab den Müll weggeworfen. Nun kam auch bei mir der Brief vom inkasso, in dem mit allem gedroht wird, wen wir nicht spuren. Nun ich hab mit der unfreundlichen Dame vom Inkasso geredet und gesagt das meine Frau nichtmal Bilder hochgeladen hat (hat sie nicht) wie können die da Geld für irgendwelche Bewertungen von irgendwelchen Stylisten erwarten??? Ich hab gesagt ich zahl ned, und werde meine Rechtsschutz einschalten, die hat nur erwiedert das sie im recht sind und ich doch machen soll was ich will, dieses dreiste Biest. Naja, zaheln werd ich ned, und wen der mahnbescheid kommt wiederspreche ich. Mein Chef nervt mich ohne ende damit ich Geld verdiehne, das werfe ich doch solchen Betrügern nicht in den Rachen. 

weiß jemand wie das ausgeht? Giebt es den Mahnbescheid? Geht die Sache vor Gericht? (Ich hab mich mental vorbereitet auf die verhandlung, hatte schon öfter unverschuldet Ärger mit inkassos und würde dem "Fluch" der auf mir lastet gerne ein ende setzten. Zur not halt vor Gericht, ich hoffe diese Firma würde in diesem Fall schuldig des betruges gespochen....


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

3 Postings über Deinem, und auch ganz oben auf der Webseite, steht alles, was Du wissen musst.

Wie das weitergeht? - Ganz einfach: mit sattsam bekanntem Kasperletheater.


----------



## spacereiner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



> Gibt es den Mahnbescheid?


Nein


> Geht die Sache vor Gericht


Nein


> ich hoffe diese Firma würde in diesem Fall schuldig des betruges gespochen


Wird sie nicht,weil es kein Betrug ist


> in dem mit allem gedroht wird


Und beim Drohen wird es auch bleiben


> die hat nur erwiedert das sie im recht


Ob ein Richter das auch sieht?!

@Antiscammer,Dein Link geht nicht


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



spacereiner schrieb:


> @Antiscammer,Dein Link geht nicht


auch ein Forum muß ab und zu gewartet werden. In Kürze geht er wieder


----------



## TrapperKeeper (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Hab mich natürlich auch schon vorher im Netz erkundigt, und gehe mal davon aus das sich das ganze verflüchtigen wir.

Bezahlen tue ich erstmal nix, und werde abwarten.
Halte euch und andere geschädigte ( oder die die es in Zukunft noch werden) weiterhin auf dem laufenden, über das was da passiert....


----------



## eisi (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

:wall: Hallo, alle zusammen.

Wir hatten heute Post im Briefkasten und fanden einen Brief von Modelstyle.
In der Anschrift war alles richtig nur das der Nachname meiner Frau den unseres Ortsteils hatte, war schon lustig.

Nur muß man wissen das wir uns nie bei denen auf der Internetseite rumgetrieben haben, wir haben mit der Modewelt sowas von garnichts am Hut und entsprechen nicht gerade den Idealen eines Models.

In dem Brief wird sich gefreut das wir uns dort angemeldet hätten und das wir doch 49- Euro überweisen sollten.

Habe versucht dort anzurufen, ist aber nur jemand am Montag Vormittag da.

Also alles in allem sehr dubios, werde bei der Verbraucherzentrale in Stuttgart den Fall melden und warten was passiert, auf einen Gerichtstermin würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Wir hatten also mit denen zu tun ohne das wir jemals mit denen irgendwas zu tun hatten.
Und die Krönung ist das die nur den Vornamen hatten und unser Nachname jetzt wie unser Ort ist.

Da versucht irgendwer irgendwie an Kohle zu kommen, ich denke das man mit einer Klage wegen Betrugs oder Versuchten Betrugs sogar erfolg hätte, aber dazu kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, mein Rechtsempfinden sagt es mir.
Aber das muß ja nichts heißen.

Allen noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



eisi schrieb:


> Nur muß man wissen das wir uns nie bei denen auf der Internetseite rumgetrieben haben, wir haben mit der Modewelt sowas von garnichts am Hut und entsprechen nicht gerade den Idealen eines Models.



Also! Alles in Butter.
Wenn die ernsthaft Geld von Euch wollen, dann müssen die Euch das Gegenteil beweisen können. - Wird wohl kaum gehen.



eisi schrieb:


> In dem Brief wird sich gefreut das wir uns dort angemeldet hätten und das wir doch 49- Euro überweisen sollten.



Die können Euch da, wo der Affe keine Haare hat.



eisi schrieb:


> Habe versucht dort anzurufen, ist aber nur jemand am Montag Vormittag da.



Das 11. Gebot heisst:

*Du sollst keine schwachsinnigen Hotlines schwachsinniger Nutzlos-Unternehmen anrufen!*
Und zwar weder am Montag, noch an allen anderen Tagen der Woche.



eisi schrieb:


> ... auf einen Gerichtstermin würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Auf den Gerichtstermin kannst Du warten bis nach dem jüngsten Tag.



eisi schrieb:


> Wir hatten also mit denen zu tun ohne das wir jemals mit denen irgendwas zu tun hatten.



Ihr habt mit denen soviel zu tun wie mit dem Reissack, der dem Bauen Tschi Mu-Err in seinem Schuppen gerade umgefallen ist.



eisi schrieb:


> ... ich denke das man mit einer Klage wegen Betrugs oder Versuchten Betrugs sogar erfolg hätte,


Betrug ist eine Straftat. Und anklagen wegen einer Straftat kannst nicht Du als Privatperson, sondern nur der Staatsanwalt.
Du kannst allenfalls Anzeige wegen dieser Straftat erstatten. Diese Verfahren werden aber i.d.R. eingestellt: kein Vorsatz nachweisbar, u.s.w. u.s.f.

Wer Euch auch immer da "angemeldet" hat - das herauszufinden ist nicht Eure Aufgabe.
Wenn der Nutzlos-Unternehmer ein unsicheres Anmeldeverfahren betreibt, wo jeder jeden anmelden kann, hat er die wirtschaftlichen Folgen daraus selbst zu verantworten.

Es sind übrigens von Betreibern solcher "Nutzlos-Seiten" bereits Mahnungen an Leute geschrieben worden, die nicht mal einen PC haben. Und auch an Tote. :scherzkeks:
Also: allzu ernst sollte man das nicht nehmen.


----------



## TrapperKeeper (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo,

Auch bei uns giebts neues, meine Frau hat virtuelle Post von Mediafinanz bekommen, wir haben noch 4 tage zeit zu zahlen bis zur Enthauptung:-D, lol.

Ich sende denen und der Modelstyle.com nen Wiederruf von der fsz, hat mir der Anwalt meiner Rechtsschutz empfohlen. Danach werd ich den Mist von denen gekonnt ignorieren. Hallo? Welches seriöse Inkasso schreibt e-Mails?
Wollen wohl Papier sparen und hoffen auf Bezahlung. Hab mal recherchiert und rausgefunden, das Mediafinanz für fast alle Abzocker eintreibt, scheinbar ist es sehr leicht mit denen zu Mahnen.
 deren Klientel scheint sie nicht zu jucken, man kann ja Geld verdiehnen, und das massenghaft weil ja alle Angst haben vor dem bösen Richter der Unrecht sprechen könnte.:wall:
Warte gespannt auf den Mahnbescheid hehe


----------



## TrapperKeeper (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

UPDATE: Neuer Brief von Mediafinanz, die Forderung ist nun höher und es wird mit noch mehr gedroht, Haftbefehl,Pfändung ihrer künftigen Rente Eidesstattliche Versicherung etc.
Spinnen die eigendlich? Haft wegen 49 Euro Forderung? So schnell geht das doch ned, die sollen endlich was ofizielles schicken, vor Gericht ziehen und sich da ihr Geld holen, diese Briefe nerven...
Hatte eigendlich mit dem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gerrechnet, warum kommt er nicht?:unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



TrapperKeeper schrieb:


> Hatte eigendlich mit dem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gerrechnet, warum kommt er nicht?:unzufrieden:


Weil der nie kommt 
ZDF.de - Angeklickt und abgezockt


> Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, *was nicht passiert,* ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



TrapperKeeper schrieb:


> UPDATE: Neuer Brief von Mediafinanz, die Forderung ist nun höher und es wird mit noch mehr gedroht, Haftbefehl,Pfändung ihrer künftigen Rente Eidesstattliche Versicherung etc.


Jaja, diese Drohungen sind "inkassobutzenspezifisch":


> Für den Fall der Nichtzahlung hat unsere Mandantschaft folgende Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
> *Mahnbescheid,
> Vollstreckungsbescheid,
> Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher,
> Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw., ggf, nach Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides und erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung, Eintragung in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse.*


Dieses Gelabere aus der Mottenkiste der unseriösen Inkassobutzen sollte keinen mehr erschrecken.


----------



## kikiki (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Habe heute auch so einen tollen brief bekommen
die wollen 96 euro von mir haben
angeblich hätte ich mich am 13.11.2008 bei modelstyle angemeldet

die 49 euro nicht gezahlt
auf emails nicht reagiert
die erste mahnung die am 12.01.09 hier angekommen sein soll nicht gezahlt und daher nun heute die 2. erhalten

mir wurde mit mahnverfahren und was nich alles gedroht

ich natürlich da angerufen bei diesem inkassobüro
dame am telefon erst noch recht freundlich
sie nimmt mein aktenzeichen auf und fragt was ich denn nun gern möchte

ich ihr dann gesagt, dass es sich da um einen irrtum handeln muss
denn ich habe diese seite nie im leben gesehen und mich dort auch nicht angemeldet

die behauptet natürlich das gegenteil


ich dann so gesagt, dass ich an dem tag garkeinen zugang zum internet hatte um 01.36 in der nacht
da soll das angeblich gewesen sein

dann meinte ich das ich das nich zahlen würde
dann hat se mir wieder mit gericht und so gedroht

naja dann meinte ich das das [......] wäre und das ich mich über die modelstyle seite informiert hätte heute
kommt die mir so richtig doof
vonwegen
wenn ich mich da schon anmelden würde müsste ich auch das kleingedruckte lesen

ich nur so
wenn ich auf der seite gewesen wäre hätte ich das sicher getan

dann hab ich ihr gesagt das ich da auf der seite auch garnich erscheine wenn ich meine plz eingebe
meint die
ja wenn sie keine bilder hochladen geht das auch nicht

naja.... auf jeden fall hab ich ihr dann auch gesagt das ich keine emails von der seite oder vom inkassobüro bekommen habe und garnicht weiss was die jetz eigentlich von mir wollen

sagt die mir ne emailadresse und ich fall aus allen wolken
diese emailadresse ist mir garnich bekannt

weiteres bla bla bla
sie pampt mich an und sagt wenn ich jetz lügen würde
könnte man mich auchnoch anzeigen weil ich behaupte es sei nicht meine adresse bla bla bla

auf jeden fall wollte ich dann ein paar minuten später die adresse nochmal haben um sie mir aufzuschreiben
fragt die alte mich doch glatt wozu ich die brauchen würde
wenn es doch eh nicht meine wäre

da meinte ich nur
wenn sie mir hier schon nen brief schicken und 96 euro von mir haben wollen und ich mich aufregen muss werd ich ja wohl noch wissen dürfen unter welcher adresse ich da angeblich angemeldet worden bin

meint die warum ich denn nun  so pampig werde
hab ich nur gesagt ich bräuchte mich ja eh nichmehr mit ihr unterhalten

hab dann auf jeden fall bei der örtlichen polizei angerufen
denen das alles nochmal erklärt
und die meinten auch das ich da anzeige erstatten soll wegen [.....]
und alles weitere seh ich dann

auch geil is das die darauf pochen das hier am 12.01.09 ne mahnung eingegangen ist
was aber DEFINITIV NICHT sein kann, denn zufällig war das mein geburtstag und da habe ich in der post nachgeguckt wegen glückwunschkarten und dergleichen und alles geöffnet
und ein inkassoschreiben kam hier schon lange nichtmehr an denn mitlerweile habe ich alle meine rechnungen und inkassodinge unter einen hut gebracht und die werden auch alle bezahlt

einfach nur krass was die leute sich heutzutage ausdenken um an kohle zu kommen
ich könnt einfach nur kotzen weil die denken die könnten mich verarschen
und vorallem könnt ich kotzen weil es genügend leute gibt, die darauf reinfallen und einfach zahlen


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



kikiki schrieb:


> ich ihr dann gesagt, dass es sich da um einen irrtum handeln muss
> denn ich habe diese seite nie im leben gesehen und mich dort auch nicht angemeldet
> die behauptet natürlich das gegenteil



Dieses "Gegenteil" müssten die Dir dann aber beweisen.
Das werden die nicht können - also wird es auch nie ein Gerichtsverfahren geben.



kikiki schrieb:


> ich könnt einfach nur kotzen weil die denken die könnten mich verarschen
> und vorallem könnt ich kotzen weil es genügend leute gibt, die darauf reinfallen und einfach zahlen



Wir kennen diese Art des Nepps über Nutzlos-Webseiten jetzt schon seit über 3 Jahren. Es ist uns dabei schon alles mögliche untergekommen.
Es wurden von solchen "Anbietern" auch schon Personen angemahnt, die nicht einmal einen Internetzugang besitzen, geschweige denn einen PC.
Es wurden auch schon Mahnungen an Tote verschickt.
Alles das gibt es.

Zu erklären ist das z.T. dadurch, dass diese Nutzlos-Webseiten fast durch die Bank unsichere Anmeldeverfahren benutzen, wo im Prinzip jeder auch einen Fremden "anmelden" kann - entweder aus Jux, oder aus Versehen. Das wird auch nicht überprüft, so wie bei seriösen Anbietern, wo vor dem Vertragsabschluß nochmal eine Sicherheitsabfrage per e-mail kommt.
Vieleicht besorgt so mancher "Anbieter" die Anmeldung auch selbst - quasi "im geschäftsführenden Auftrag". :scherzkeks:
Wer weiß das schon so genau. 

Ist aber alles nicht Dein Problem.
Rechtlich ist das ganz einfach: Du warst nie auf der Seite. 
Also - keine Bestellung, kein Auftrag.
Kein Auftrag - kein Vertrag.
Kein Vertrag - kein Anspruch.
Basta. Aus. Alles andere interessiert nicht und kann ignoriert werden.
Alles, was Du sonst wissen musst, steht in den blauen Links ganz oben auf der Seite.


----------



## Daria (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Habe heute per e-mail auch so ne „Dringende Nachricht für Frau …“ bekommen, ich hätte nur noch 4 Tage Zeit und dann: 


> Nach Ablauf dieser Frist werden wir uns die Forderung abtreten lassen und ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie einleiten, wodurch erhebliche Kosten für Gericht und Anwalt, nötigenfalls auch Vollstreckungskosten für den Gerichtsvollzieher, entstehen.
> 
> Nach Durchführung eines gerichtlichen Vollstreckungsverfahrens steht auch der Verlust Ihrer Kreditwürdigkeit durch Eintragung in das amtliche Schuldnerverzeichnis zu befürchten. Zahlen Sie deshalb in Ihrem eigenen Interesse innerhalb der gesetzten Frist.


 
Werde denen nichts zahlen, bin mal gespannt, wie das jetzt weitergeht.


----------



## sascha (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



> Werde denen nichts zahlen, bin mal gespannt, wie das jetzt weitergeht.



Naja, so halt. Wie immer.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Dümmlicher Drohmüll, nichts davon macht Sinn


Daria schrieb:


> Werde denen nichts zahlen, bin mal gespannt, wie das jetzt weitergeht.


ungefähr so:

Stories zum Schmunzeln  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## TrapperKeeper (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Daria schrieb:


> Habe heute per e-mail auch so ne „Dringende Nachricht für Frau …“ bekommen, ich hätte nur noch 4 Tage Zeit und dann:
> 
> Werde denen nichts zahlen, bin mal gespannt, wie das jetzt weitergeht.




Bin da schon weiter...
Dann kommt ein Brief, der einem noch 5 Tage Zeit bis zum Mahnbescheid giebt.
So ungefähr:

Vorgerichtliche Inkassogebüren: 32.50 Euro
Vorgerichtliche Inkassoauslagen: 7, 50 Euro
Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten: 12,00 Euro
Grundforderung: 49,00 Euros

Was dann kommt? Keine Ahnung, ich habe nicht bezahlt und warte auf die nächste schwachsinnige Drohung...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



TrapperKeeper schrieb:


> Was dann kommt?


Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Daria (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Schade, dass hier niemand eine Geschichte geschildert hat, die bis zum Schluß geht.


----------



## Daria (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Eigentlich müsste man die anzeigen wegen Stalking!!! Und Schadensersatz fordern!!!


----------



## TrapperKeeper (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Ich denke da kommen einfach noch ein paar Forderungen, und irgendwann vergeht ihnen die Lust aufs fordern..:scherzkeks:


----------



## sascha (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Daria schrieb:


> Schade, dass hier niemand eine Geschichte geschildert hat, die bis zum Schluß geht.



Was verstehst du unter "Schluß"? Neue Geschäftsidee? Auswandern in die Karibik? Tod? Totgelacht?


----------



## wahlhesse (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Der Schluss ist der, dass irgendwann nix mehr kommt. Über das "wann denn" zu rätseln ist allerdings müssig, da akkurate Glaskugeln Mangelware sind .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## voyager (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Heute per Mail eingetrudelt nach meiner Anmeldung als "Heidi Klamm":


> Hallo Heidi,
> Vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung bei Modelstyle.com. Wir würden uns freuen, Dich bald persönlich bei einem unserer Fotoshootings kennen zu lernen. Aufgrund Deiner Angaben freuen wir uns, Dir schon jetzt mitteilen zu können, dass wir Dich gerne bei uns aufnehmen möchten!


Komisch, die haben gar keine Angaben von mir. Haarfarbe, Grösse, Alter, Gewicht etc. habe denen ich gar nicht mitgeteilt.


> In 7-10 Tagen erhältst Du per Post die Sedcardbestätigung mit weiteren Informationen und Deiner persönlchen Model Card, damit Du Dich bei unseren Fotografen und Events ausweisen kannst.
> 
> Wir freuen uns auf Dich !


Danke, ich freue mich auch! :kick:


----------



## TrapperKeeper (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Neue Mail von Mediafinanz, noch 3 Tage Zeit zum bezahlen, danach, das übliche...
Halte euch weiter auf dem laufenden über die Osnabrücker, und
werde den Fall weiter dokumentieren....


----------



## Daria (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Ich habe jetzt auch noch 3 Tage, morgen sind diese abgelaufen, mal schauen, was noch kommt.


----------



## TrapperKeeper (2 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Schon über eine Woche nix mehr, entweder die habens aufgegeben um die Spende zu betteln, oder berreiten nen weiteren Angriff vor( Vielleicht mit Anwalt?)
Oder resignieren aufgrund der dank Kriese eh schon miesen Zahlungsmoral der geprellten...


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



TrapperKeeper schrieb:


> oder berreiten nen weiteren Angriff vor( Vielleicht mit Anwalt?)


Anwälte dienen nur zum Ausbau  des Drohkulisse . Mehr als drohen können die auch nicht.
Sie haben keinerlei  Sonderbefugnisse.


----------



## LayLo (7 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo,

ich habe mich auch angemeldet am 28.02.09. Nun, da in den AGB's für mich nicht neutlich genug erkennbar war, dass ich für eine Anmeldung bei Modelstyle.com zahlen muss. Habe ich mich da natürlich angemeldet (wieso? keine ahnung ich wünschte ich hätte es sein gelassen)

Was danach geschehen ist kennt wohl jeder.. Habe 2 Emails bekommen. Auf der letzten Email stand das ich einen Brief erhalten werde.
Ich finde jedoch das man auch auf der Email die man ja bei denen bekommt hingewiesen werden MUSS das man eine Rechnung erhalten wird mit dem Betrag von 49€! Oder seh ich das falsch?

Der Brief kam gestern (06.03.09) bei mir an. Mein Bruder, der sich sehr gut im Internet auskennt hat zuerst einmal Berichte über diese Seite gelesen. Man bekommt ja nur schlechtes über die Seite mit.
Er hat mir geraten denen eine Email zu senden. Was ich auch getan habe. Und noch eine Kündigung per Brief (Einschreiben) zu schicken. Ich habe dazu noch den Brief mitgesendet mit der Überweisung von Modelstyle usw.

Nun, ich habe richtig Angst das ich noch mehr Briefe bekomme usw. Und ich denen noch mehr Geld geben muss.
Bekommt man die Mahnungen/Inkassobriefe per Email? So habe ich das gelesen hier im Forum. Ist das denn richtig? Erfolgen Mahnungen/Inkassobriefe nicht immer Schriftlich per Post?

Wobei ich sagen muss, das während der Zeit meiner Anmeldung ja noch keine 2 Wochen vergangen ist. Müssen die doch eigentlich meine Kündigung bzw Widerrufung annehmen, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Grundsätzlich kann eine Mahnung auch auf einem Stück 3-lagigem Hakle Feucht geschrieben und vor der Haustür abgelegt werden. Auch das ist zunächst mal rechtlich gesehen eine "wirksame Mahnung..."

Die andere Frage ist natürlich, ob der "Unternehmer" in solchen Fällen den Zugang der Mahnung bei Dir beweisen könnte. Und da sieht es natürlich schon sehr schlecht aus.

Aber eigentlich ist das ganze in solchen Fällen, wo es um Nutzlos-Abzocke geht, gar nicht relevant. Denn es ist erfahrungsgemäß so, dass die Abzocker sämtliche Drohungen, die da in den Mahnungen schwabuliert werden, ohnehin nicht wahrmachen.
Einen Prozess werden sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit verlieren. Sowas haben bisher verschiedene Abzocker-Banden erst 4-mal probiert (trotz Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen, die nicht zahlen...!), und alle Prozesse verloren. 

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## TrapperKeeper (8 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Es geht weiter bei uns. Nach 2 Wochen Stille meldet sich die Mediafinanz erneut, kündigt den Mahnbescheid an (ganz ganz groß geschrieben, so das es ein 120 Jähriger Opa noch erkennt
Wir sollen unsere Schulden bezahlen, ansonsten müssen die Rückstände tituliert werden.Pfändung bal bla..

Sie nennen auch gleich die Kosten für den Anwalt und Prozess (Da wir ja auf jeden Fall verlieren!:scherzkeks

Gerichtskosten: 23,00 Euro
Anwalt: 25,00 Euro
Auslagen: 5,00 Euro
Kosten Mahnbeschied: 53,00 Euro

Ich werde nicht zahlen! Die Anmeldung auf der Website hat denen keinen Verlust gebracht, aber wen die den Bescheid beantragen und ich wiederspreche verlieren sie mehr Geld als ihre Forderung wert ist.....


----------



## LayLo (8 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Omg ich habe jetzt schon Angst.. wie kannst du nur so ruhig bleiben. Ich glaube sogar die ganze Zeit ich solle lieber Zahlen, damit es ruhe gibt.
Aber wenn ich das von dir höre, dann will ich das tun wie du es tust..:-?


----------



## webwatcher (8 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Warum liest du nicht das Posting davor? Frage mich immer wieder, wofür sich hier erfahrene Forenteilnehmer mit mehrjähriger Erfahrung im Nutzlosgeschäft  die Mühe machen, es immer und immer wieder zu erklären.

Wenn du es ohnehin anzweifelst, warum fragst du dann?


----------



## LayLo (8 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Warum liest du nicht das Posting davor? Frage mich immer wieder, wofür sich hier erfahrene Forenteilnehmer mit mehrjähriger Erfahrung im Nutzlosgeschäft  die Mühe machen, es immer und immer wieder zu erklären.
> 
> Wenn du es ohnehin anzweifelst, warum fragst du dann?


Meinst du mich? Dann hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden.
Ich habe alles gelesen! Und es war einfach nur eine Frage, wie TrapperKepper sich keine Sorgen machen kann, weil ich das schon getan hätte.. Ich WEIß das hier im Forum geschrieben wurde, das da wohl nix passieren wird.. aber ich gehöre wohl zu den Personen die sich einschüchtern lassen würden und zahlen würden. Aber es ist eben spannend zu sehen, das man nicht die Einzige ist von daher werde ich genauso handeln wie z.B.TrapperKeeper und zahle nicht ^^


----------



## TrapperKeeper (8 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Bleib ruhig und lies meinen bsiherigen Bericht. Bis jetzt kam nix amtliches von diesen Scharlatanen, ich geh das Risiko nicht zu zahlen ein und berichte weiter.
Bis jetzt kam außer immer weiternen Ankündigungen dieses Mahnbeschieds kein Beschied. Bin berreit die Sache bis vors Gericht gehen zu lassen, glaube aber nicht das modelstyle das Gericht anrufen wird. Sie haben faktisch kein Geld verloren, kann sich ändern wen ein Richter sich mal mit dem Laden und seinen Methoden beschäftigt...


----------



## Coolman90 (10 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo

Mit dieser Agentur habe ich auch gerade ziehmlich Ärger, als ich mich angemeldet habe dachte ich alles umsonst dan kam ne rechnung von 49,00 € hab dan gedacht ja okay nicht so viel habe aber gehört das es eine betrüger Agentur ist und hab gleich als die Überweisung raus ging alles zurückgebucht.

Ich schrieb per Email frist gemäß eine Kündigung und die meinten Heute zu mir



> Hallo,
> 
> wir reservieren bereits mit der Anmeldung den Webspace, mit dem auch
> die Leistung beginnt.  Die Widerrufsfrist erlischt damit vorzeitig.
> ...



Der Witzdabei ist ich habe nicht mal Zugangsdaten oder sonstiges bekommen und hab dieses Account nie benutzt und auch keine zustimmung dazu geben nur geschrieben das ich kein Interesse dran habe und es fristgemäß kündige da jeder Mündliche Vertrag laut Gesetz 2 Wochen Kündigungsfrist gewähren muss.

Hab den jetzt auch geschrieben das ich frist gemäß gekündigt habe und ich eine Wochen Kündigungsfrist habe und sie gerne vor Gericht gehen können aber ich nix Zahlen werde weil ich nix Unterschrieben habe und auch nicht meine Zustimmung dazu geben habe ich hab es auch fristgemäß gekündigt.

Hab dafür auch noch die Email auszuüge als beweise.

Wie soll ich euer Meinung jetzt weiter vor gehen?

Ich sagte Ihnen auch noch das ich nix Zahlen werde.


----------



## Daria (10 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

also ich wurde jetzt zum ersten Mal auch angerufen von der Mediafinanz. Eine Frau meine zu mir, ob sie noch auf eine Außergerichtliche Klärung der ganzen Geschichte warten sollen. Ich legte einfach gleich auf, als mir klar wurde, wer mich da anruft. Hoffe, dass sie jetzt endgültig verstanden haben, dass es bei mir nichts zu holen gibt.


----------



## TrapperKeeper (10 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Diese Mediafinanztypen arbeiten auf Erfolgsbasis. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Inkassos kosten Aufträge nix, die sind ideals für Nutzlosanbieter.
Wen ihr dort anruft bringt das nix, für die ist ihre "Mandantschaft" immer im Recht, mit denen reden bringt in etwa soviel wie Kieselsteine polieren:sun:

Wer bezahlt erweist denen einen Bärengefallen.
Die Modelsytyle "Agentur" schickt vermutlich alle Anmeldungen sofort zu dieser Inkassobude, wer bezahlt ist ein gefundenes Opfer, wer nicht zahlt, och, egal
nächster!
Ich habe sooo viele Mahnungen bekommen, bis jetzt kam nix bedrohliches...


----------



## LayLo (10 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Daria schrieb:


> also ich wurde jetzt zum ersten Mal auch angerufen von der Mediafinanz. Eine Frau meine zu mir, ob sie noch auf eine Außergerichtliche Klärung der ganzen Geschichte warten sollen. Ich legte einfach gleich auf, als mir klar wurde, wer mich da anruft. Hoffe, dass sie jetzt endgültig verstanden haben, dass es bei mir nichts zu holen gibt.


Hattest du deine Nummer bei der Anmeldung etwa angegeben oder woher haben die deine Nummer?
Ich habe meine Nummer nicht angegeben.. also könnten die mich ja garnicht anrufen!!!
Diese blöden [...]!! Wir sollten echt was gegen die anstellen.. Kann man die Seite nicht einfach vernichten oder so?.. -.-

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## LayLo (10 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hier habe ich noch ein tolles Video

[ edit ]


----------



## Coolman90 (10 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hey

Mal im ernst lasst sich Anrufen oder Briefe schreiben das einziege für was sie Geld verlieren ist für Briefe und Anrufe:-D


Mir egal ich reagier nicht mehr drauf und fertig, würde es an eure stelle auch so machen. Sollten sie euch Anrufen andauernt würde ich Ihnen mit einer Anzeige drohen wegen belässtigung.

lg


----------



## LayLo (11 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Naja, was mir auffällt ist, das die ja überhaupt nicht Kundenfreundlich sind (wenn man das so bezeichnen sollte).
Auf Briefe oder Emails antworten die ja nicht. Da ich mein Account kündigen wollte habe ich eine Email und sogar ein Brief gesendet. Ich habe keine Antwort erhalten was die Email angeht.. Beim Brief erwarte ich jetzt eine Mahnung.. ABER WAS SOLLS ^^
PS. gut das es dieses Forum gibt, hat mir wirklich geholfen


----------



## Daria (26 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

nun wurde ich schon zu 2. Mal von denen angerufen, habe wie das erste mal gleich aufgelegt. Gestern habe ich nun das nächste Schreiben bekommen, obwohl das letzte Mal, schrieben sie, dass es die letzte Ankündigung ist vor dem Gerichtsverfahren. jetzt ist es die allerletzte Ankündigung. Jetzt soll ich schon 112,60 € zahlen, nun ist ja auch noch das Telefoninkasso einkalkuliert. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich selbs meine Nummer in dem Formular angegeben habe, oder ob die die Nummer rausgefunden haben, aber das ist ja nicht schwierig, wenn man den Vor- und Nachnamen kennt und das Wohnort. 

Nach wie vor, ich zahle nicht!!!


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



Daria schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich nun das nächste Schreiben bekommen, obwohl das letzte Mal, schrieben sie, dass es die letzte Ankündigung ist vor dem Gerichtsverfahren. jetzt ist es die allerletzte Ankündigung.!


So geht es vermutlich weiter 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## LayLo (26 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Bei mir kam bis heute immernoch nichts? Wird da gar nichts mehr kommen? Oder dauert das noch eine Weile??!


----------



## Antiscammer (26 März 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Ob da nun was kommt oder nicht, und ob das wichtig ist, darüber lässt sich herrlich auf einem stillen Örtchen der Besinnung und Einkehr meditieren - während es kommt. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Daria (27 April 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

ich glaube, die haben jetzt aufgegeben, die melden sich nun schon seit einem Monat nicht mehr.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 April 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Na also.
Alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei.


----------



## TrapperKeeper (27 April 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hier auch alles ruhig, hoffe der nerv scheis hat ein ende. 
Ohnehin dürfte in der aktuellen lage die Zahlmoral sonstiger Opfer solcher zwielichtigen Dienste auch sehr schlecht sein...


----------



## Blackhawk (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo

bei meine freundin hat sich auch schon diese Inkassofirma gemeldet!

War nicht bei Akte 09 vor ein paar monaten ebenfalls das thema über diese agentur?

mfg


----------



## Coolman90 (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Nur weil sie sich 1 Monat nicht mehr gemeldet haben, können sie sich drozdem noch melden.

Naja der Witz an der Sache ist ich hab mich bei Modelstyle beworben, die haben mir eine Mitgliedskarte geschickt für einen einmahliegen Geldbetrag von ca. 49,00€ was ich dan doch nicht gemacht habe, dabei war es ja nur eine Bewerbung und die meinten ich müsse es zahlen obwohl ich fristgemäß der 2 Wochen gekündigt habe

Jetzt meinen diese die 2 Wöchentliche Kündigungsfrist würde nicht gelten, dabei hat man Laut gesetz eine Kündigungsfrist von 2 Wochen:sun:

Naja falls diese sich nochmal melden bekommen sie ne Anzeige wegen Betrug und dürfen sich mit meinen Anwalt auseinander setzen.


----------



## jenn (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Wir sind jetzt auch Mitglied im Club der Modestyle-Fans..
Ich komme nicht aus Dt, bin damit natürlich auch leicht "sprachbehindert" durch die Menüs getapst und bin so zu diesem Ehren gekommen.

Status mittlerweile zweite Mahnung, bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht..
Habe zwar Bilder hochgeladen und später auch einen hier bereits besprochenen Widerruf verschickt, habe aber dennoch nicht vor von der hier vorgegebenen Linie des Schweigens abzuweichen.


----------



## Coolman90 (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Einfach nicht drauf Antworten, die Agentur Modelstyle sind sowieso[ edit]  die kommen nicht mit dürch

Einfach nicht mehr drauf reagieren wird sowieso nix passieren bei mir sind es jetzt ca. 6 Monate ungefähr her und nie wieder was von Ihnen gehört.:-p


----------



## jenn (6 August 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

pünktlich wie ein Fahrplan schneite bei mir jetzt ein Brief der media finanz - Inkassounternehmen ins Haus. Exakt wie bei den anderen Usern. Wenn ich die Infos hier aus dem Forum nicht hätte, würde ich vielleicht zu wanken anfangen.

Daher nochmals Danke, ich werde derweil gekonnt nix tun außer Tee trinken..


----------



## TrapperKeeper (12 August 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Zahl ned, das ist die einzige möglichkeit die Bude (finanziell) auszutrocknen.
Bei mir kam nach notorischem Dauergenerve von dieser Inkasso Bruchbude nix mehr, und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, und wenn nicht, lass ich meine Rechtsschutz die Sache regeln. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Mary223 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Wie lange ging denn bei dir der Schriftverkehr?
Ich hab die Typen von Mediafinanz gleich doppelt am Hals..
Naja, das eine ist 100%ig Abzocke, aber der Modelkram hier bestimmt auch.. Das einzige, was die bei mir nicht eingehalten haben, war die Nummer mit der Sedcard und diese schrifliche Bestätigung..
Hab denen auch auch schon son Vertragsrücktrittsdingens geschickt, aber da reagiert ja keiner, wisst ihr ja..
Mittlerweile ist es bei mir auch vom EMail-Kontakt zm Briefkontakt übergetreten.. Soll ich überhaupt noch reagieren?
Langsam nerven die *** ganz schön..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## TrapperKeeper (27 August 2009)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Reagier einfach icht mehr, wirf die Briefe ungelesen weg. Aktion->Reaktion Prinzip, du schreibst, sie antworten, in der Hoffnung auf dein bestes, dein GELD:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## JULINA (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*



TrapperKeeper schrieb:


> Reagier einfach icht mehr, wirf die Briefe ungelesen weg. Aktion->Reaktion Prinzip, du schreibst, sie antworten, in der Hoffnung auf dein bestes, dein GELD:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:



Vielen Dank TrapperKeeper! Deine ausführliche Geschichte hat mir sehr geholfen! Ich werde auch nix zahlen!


----------



## Mary223 (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Hallo ihr!

Also ich hab einfach nichts gemacht und hab jetzt schon ein paar monate nichts mehr bekommen!
Auf euch zu hören, war die beste entscheidung!

vielen dank

:thumb:


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 April 2010)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Heute in ZDF-Reporter


> Ausgenutzte Träume
> 
> Bejubelt auf dem Laufsteg, gehätschelt bei Shootings - Fotomodel ist der Traumberuf für viele junge Mädchen. Doch Vorsicht! In der Schein-Welt von Glitzer und Glamour treiben sich immer mehr Geschäftemacher rum, die nur eines im Sinn haben: Abzocken.


----------



## Daria (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Modelstyle Agency*

Jetzt ist bei mir schon 1 Jahr vergangen. Die melden sich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich rate jedem, einfach nicht zu zahlen.


----------

